# Netflix to offer original programming



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Watch out, Netflix is on the move. In a 100 million dollar deal, Netflix plans on exclusively streaming "House of Card" starring Kevin Spacey.

More here: http://www.betanews.com/article/Report-Netflix-to-offer-original-programming/1300296919


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Yup - Just read the story here as well:

MaximumPC

As a sub, I like the idea. Some years from now, we may look back at this as a big step in changing the current delivery paradigm.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Just saw an article about this on ABC News as well. (Link). It'll be interesting to see how this plays out. As the article says, this puts Netflix in direct competition with networks like HBO.


----------



## inkahauts1367066121 (Feb 17, 2011)

Netflix could easily now become the first true IPTV only channel...


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Just saw an article about this on ABC News as well. (Link). It'll be interesting to see how this plays out. As the article says, this puts Netflix in direct competition with networks like HBO.


I wonder how this might impact any sort of deals they can make with HBO (or anyone else) for streaming rights.....


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I think they will eventual do to networks what they did to Hollywood and Blockbuster Video......


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> I wonder how this might impact any sort of deals they can make with HBO (or anyone else) for streaming rights.....


Well, they have a current partnership with STARZ. I expect that has an impact on any deals they might make with HBO at the current time.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

It will be interesting to see if other shows get picked up by NetFlix over the next few months


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

This deal has been confirmed.

Link: http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/18/netflix-is-getting-into-the-content-biz-confirms-house-of-card/


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I see this as a good thing.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Athlon646464 said:


> I wonder how this might impact any sort of deals they can make with HBO (or anyone else) for streaming rights.....


HBO won't make a deal with Netflix because HBO thinks Netflix is too cheap. They want Netflix to charge a premium for their content, thus a deal will never get done.

Netflix has the right idea, I just don't know if they will be able to afford what they want to do, without some major backers. What they should do is partner with someone like Google on this and start targeting more original content. This will eventually give them some barganing chips at the table, when all these deals come up for renewal and the studios want to charge triple what they were being paid now.

Enjoy Starz while you can. That is up for renewal next year and that deal was an absolute steal for Netflix. They will have to pony up big bucks for that content(most content) the next time around.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Chuck W said:


> HBO won't make a deal with Netflix because HBO thinks Netflix is too cheap. They want Netflix to charge a premium for their content, thus a deal will never get done.
> 
> Netflix has the right idea, I just don't know if they will be able to afford what they want to do, without some major backers. What they should do is partner with someone like Google on this and start targeting more original content. This will eventually give them some barganing chips at the table, when all these deals come up for renewal and the studios want to charge triple what they were being paid now.
> 
> Enjoy Starz while you can. That is up for renewal next year and that deal was an absolute steal for Netflix. They will have to pony up big bucks for that content(most content) the next time around.


I agree.

When I made my comment, I was implying that Netflix might piss the big boys like HBO etc. off by intruding on their turf, thus making it more difficult to do deals with them. Unintended consequences. Partnering with Google would be awesome, especially with Google TV struggling for content the way it is.


----------



## rmedeiros (Mar 23, 2011)

Very interesting developments and it looks like movement in this arena will be advancing quickly over the next year. Here is another article http://venturebeat.com/2011/03/21/netflix-kevin-space-house-of-cards-david-fincher/ posted on the 21st of March. It quotes the Wall Street Journal in many places throughout the article. This action by Netflix raises the bar for any of the other online streaming companies and reiterates with substantial impact that Netflix plans on being a major player in IPTV online video.


----------

